

Frequensea: an open source EM spectrum visualizer - dplarson
https://github.com/fdb/frequensea

======
dplarson
The intro video [1] is somewhat long (~33 minutes), but shows some cool
examples.

[1] [https://youtu.be/u6H1DatxLAc](https://youtu.be/u6H1DatxLAc)

